# Low sperm count & motility/HSG/Lap & Dye/Clomid/HCG shot/IUI= BFP



## PR&TR13

I'm still in shock and am still thanking the good Lord for his blessing!!!!!

This is for all those who have fertility issues. Don't give up hope and believe in the Good Lord and His work.

DH and I have been ttc for exactly 1 year. 

Before we started ttc we went to my OB and he told us to try for 6 months and if it didn't happen then to go back. During that time did OPK test and did ovulate so he ordered a SA for DH and at that time I was on clomid but with the results of the SA he decided to refer us to a FS. It was about 1 hr drive each way but he is super nice. He wanted to do an HSG to make sure I was ok and that the only problem we were dealing with was male fertility. I had the HSG and I was devistated I had both my tubes blocked!!!!!! I had to have a Laparscropy & Hysteroscopy surgery to try to open. FS said he was able to open I had a cyst on one side and on both I had the follopian tubes fingers that were sticking together. He said he was able to open but was afraid they could close back up. (I also read on the Internet that this problem can't b e fixed and if tried to fix the surgery isn't very succesful.

Anyhow FS wanted us to quickly try Clomid w/ HCG trigger shot and IUI. So we did!!!! I went in on cd 11 and my follicles were to small so we couldn't do it before Thanksgiving and had to spen Thanksgiving at home because we were going for IUI on the Friday after.

I had some cramping on cd 4-7 and then had absolutely no symptoms at all. Until cd 15 where I had to get blood work and asked just to take a test. And it came out BFP!!!!!!! I was in shock I felt everything was against us but I tell you that this was all work of God!!!! I prayed and had many of family friends and church group that prayed for us. I prayed the St. Gerald prayer and put it completley in Gods hands. I asked for it to be his will and to forgive me if for wanting it so bad if this isn't what he had for me.

He did it. We got our BFP!!!!! Thanks to God. So for anyone having fertility problems believe in the Lord and give it up to Him and everything will be ok :)


----------



## 678star-bex

I couldn't believe it when i saw ur name i am sooooo happy for you well done and huge congratulations u deserve it :happydance::happydance:


----------



## PR&TR13

Thanks star Im still in shock too and wonder if it's a dream and I'm going to wake up!!!!


----------



## baby05

Congratulations!


----------



## v2007

Congratulations, have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

:baby:

V xxx


----------



## Scamp

Huge congrats hun :happydance::hugs:
x


----------



## ald

Massive congratulations xxx


----------



## FEDup1981

Wonderful news! x


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats


----------



## hope4bubba

COngratulations!!!! well done you and what a journey! So so great seeing you guys from LTTTC with BFPS!!!! WIshing you a very h & h 9 months :):)


----------



## Eve

Congratulations!! xx


----------



## dan-o

Wow, massive congratulations to you hun!!! xx


----------



## Boothh

congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!! :flower:


----------



## keyahopes

This is soo soo wonderful!! happy 9 months...and thanks for giving us LTTC crowd hope...


----------



## _Hope_

Many Many Congratulations! x


----------



## sixbillion

Congrats!


----------



## mindyb85

Praise God!
I've been keeping St. Gerald's prayer card under our mattress lol and have been ntnp for 2 years and ttc for 8 months with two chemicals
Im almost 25 and have had two surgeries in the last three years to remove two different large cysts (first one in my left ovary second one in my left tube) and endometriosis.
I have Hypothyroidism and PCOS. My mother thinks i may have low progesterone as well, thus the two chemicals and just praying that dh is ok since we can't afford to have him tested at the moment. I'm soo happy for you and that you got your :bfp:
I just keep hoping and praying that I get mine too : )
Being currently 2-4 days late with a bfn is a little discouraging lol
This thread has given me some hope tho, that it can be worse and it can and will happen 
thank you


----------



## PR&TR13

mindyb85 said:


> Praise God!
> I've been keeping St. Gerald's prayer card under our mattress lol and have been ntnp for 2 years and ttc for 8 months with two chemicals
> Im almost 25 and have had two surgeries in the last three years to remove two different large cysts (first one in my left ovary second one in my left tube) and endometriosis.
> I have Hypothyroidism and PCOS. My mother thinks i may have low progesterone as well, thus the two chemicals and just praying that dh is ok since we can't afford to have him tested at the moment. I'm soo happy for you and that you got your :bfp:
> I just keep hoping and praying that I get mine too : )
> Being currently 2-4 days late with a bfn is a little discouraging lol
> This thread has given me some hope tho, that it can be worse and it can and will happen
> thank you


Mindy, don't give up and continue to pray and leave it in God's hands. I tell you that I believe that I had St. Gearld and our mother Mary interseed for us through this process. I believe in the power of prayer and compleltey believe that the Lord listens to our petitions. 

Hang in there girl because it will happen. I know it will!!! Don't lose hope and don't lose faith. I'll be praying for you :)

PS. I got a BFN at cd12. It wasn't until cd15 where I got to see a BFP!!!!!!


----------



## lucy_x

congratulations on your :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## kawaiigirl

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months x


----------

